# Hoyt Centershot Issue....Cam Lean? Grip?



## bassman409 (Jul 19, 2006)

If you are right handed I would be moving the rest to the left. Watch for fletch contact at that 5/8 inch distance.


----------



## josh_X_wny (Oct 18, 2006)

bassman409 said:


> If you are right handed I would be moving the rest to the left. Watch for fletch contact at that 5/8 inch distance.


Luckily this is my field setup so I am running Flex Fletch 1.87s that I think are only 3/8" profile.

Moving my rest to the left will bring my short arrows into the center but then my long shots will be missing to the left. I know my centershot should not be that far in toward the riser, and I am just trying to figure out why it is. 

I am thinking it has to do with grip but it is very consistent. Hopefully someone has been in this situation and can offer some advise. I am going to the range today, and will be playing around with my grip, etc. I think I heard someone talking about their bow had the wrong cam spacers and caused centershot issues. Does anyone know how the cams should be spaced on my bow?

I do not have the bow in front of me, but the top cam had two equal thickness spacers, one on each side of the cam. Probably about .100" thick. Bottom Cam had two thinner spacers, one was slightly thicker then the other (can't remember which was which) but they were probably .030"-.050"


----------



## josh_X_wny (Oct 18, 2006)

Just ran out to the truck and took some pictures. The picture of the centershot is deceiving because I took it from the side of the string so the arrow looks straight. Looks like the spacer on the left side of the bottom cam is slightly thicker then the right side. And yes I know the yoke wheel is backwards on the left side. I did that to try an help the cam lean.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

The big spacer is supposed to be on the other side(right side) of the cam. That will probably make a big difference.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

The riser grip is not supposed to cross the life line (?) of the palm of the hand - I forget the medical name of it.

Get a spool or wood dowel rod about 3/4" in diameter about 2 or 2 1/2" long - a double A battery will suffice. Grasp it with the middle, ring and little finger and then take hold of riser grip - not with the three fingers mentioned - this more or less keeps the heel of hand away from the riser grip. - Not finicky, oil your hand or riser grip and try to draw - keep the heel of your hand out - have patience and hold your fear as the riser grip will find the sweet spot/will stop slipping and hold. Hand in proper position you can wiggle your fingers and thumb and the bow stays right there. Will try to get pics.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Bear with me - still recovering from carpal and cubical tunnel surgery. Well, having carpal tunnel surgery will sure keep your bow grip where it shouldn't be. Ouchy!


----------



## josh_X_wny (Oct 18, 2006)

Spoon13 said:


> The big spacer is supposed to be on the other side(right side) of the cam. That will probably make a big difference.


Are you 100% sure? I know its possible that Hoyt miss-assembled the bow, but I want to be sure before I change it. Especially since I am going to Nationals tomorrow, and will not have a chance to shoot at distance before I go.


----------



## josh_X_wny (Oct 18, 2006)

josh_hoyt_wny said:


> Are you 100% sure? I know its possible that Hoyt miss-assembled the bow, but I want to be sure before I change it. Especially since I am going to Nationals tomorrow, and will not have a chance to shoot at distance before I go.


I just talked to another guy shooting the same bow and he said his larger spacer is also on the left. I actually think I got most of my problem figured out. I put my centershot back to 3/4" and took all the string pressure off my face, and I am really close now. I guess I was torquing the bow a little buy pushing too hard on my face with the string.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

josh_hoyt_wny said:


> Are you 100% sure? I know its possible that Hoyt miss-assembled the bow, but I want to be sure before I change it. Especially since I am going to Nationals tomorrow, and will not have a chance to shoot at distance before I go.


That's the way I was told to assemble mine by one of Hoyt's Pros. I was using Spiral cams so maybe that made a difference.



josh_hoyt_wny said:


> I just talked to another guy shooting the same bow and he said his larger spacer is also on the left. I actually think I got most of my problem figured out. I put my centershot back to 3/4" and took all the string pressure off my face, and I am really close now. I guess I was torquing the bow a little buy pushing too hard on my face with the string.


Didn't think about that. I know if I push too hard with my nose on the string, I tend to get some erratic arrow flight. 

Good luck to you at Nationals.


----------



## josh_X_wny (Oct 18, 2006)

Spoon13 said:


> That's the way I was told to assemble mine by one of Hoyt's Pros. I was using Spiral cams so maybe that made a difference.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the advice. I am also shooting Spiral cams (spiralX) I will checking out some bows this weekend and see what side the wide spacer is on.


----------

